# Transalp mit 15 Jahren Jugend ?????



## Junior-Race-RCW (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 

ich habe vor 2010 eine Transalp zu machen.

Jetzt finde ich aber keine Organisation/Anbieter die eine Transalp für Jugendliche anbieten. Ich bin 15 Jahre alt und wollte sie mit einem Kumpel machen.

Könnte ich auch eine Transalp für Erwachsene antreten? Konditionell fahre ich bis zu 85km im Mittelgebirge & ca. 1200-1600hm !

Wie ist denn die DurchnittsKMH bei einer Transalp, weil ich kann mich ja nicht an die Level halten die für Erwachsene gelten?!

Wie genau geht denn eine GPS-Transalp, so könnten wir uns alles passend einrichten, auch vom Wetter her. Wie genau sind denn die Routen, nicht dass man sich verfährt,weil man 10m zu früh abgebogen ist. Wären dies die selben Trails wie mit einem Guide?

Technisch bin ich über den Basics, aber mein Kumpel klebt an den Basics und dann muss ich mich ja nach ihm richten, es soll uns ja beiden Spaß machen!!

Sollte es ein 120mm oder ein 140mm Fully sein ?


----------



## chickenway-user (10. Dezember 2009)

Wenn der Organisator Minderjährige mitnimmt kannst du auch eine Transalp für Erwachsene machen. Wenn ihr öfter mal Touren mit 85km und 1600hm fährst gibts da sicher was was zu eurer Kondition passt. Auch fahrtechnisch sollte da das passende angeboten werden.
Am besten ihr fragt mal bei den Veranstaltern nach.

GPS ist schon recht genau, und in den Alpen gibts meist nicht so viele Wege das man da falsch abbiegen kann. Und wenn doch sollten bald größere Abweichungen vom GPS auftauchen und ihr könnt umdrehen und den anderen Weg nehmen. Die Trails können die gleichen sein. 

Ich kenn euch allerdings nicht und weiss nicht ob man euch zwei dass allein machen lassen sollte. Die Alpen sind kein Spielplatz sondern vermutlich der wildeste Ort Mitteleuropas. Ihr werdet dort an eure Grenzen kommen und ihr werdet Verantwortung übernehmen müssen, für euch selber und für den anderen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphillerer (10. Dezember 2009)

Junior-Race-RCW schrieb:


> Könnte ich auch eine Transalp für Erwachsene antreten? Konditionell fahre ich bis zu 85km im Mittelgebirge & ca. 1200-1600hm !


 
Damit dürftest du konditionell vielen Leuten, die eine geführte Transalp buchen, überlegen sein. Du musst halt den Veranstalter fragen, ob er auch Minderjährige mitnimmt.

Allein das mit deinem Kumpel zu machen, würde ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen, ausser ihr habt schon viele Outdoor-Touren selbständig und gemeinsam gemeistert. Du kannst bei falscher Streckenplanung und Einschätzung eurer Fähigkeiten schnell in Zeitprobleme kommen, die unter Umständen bei noch unerfahrenen und sehr jungen Leuten ohne Gebirgserfahrung zu Panikverhalten führen kann.

Mir ist mal im Herbst auf der Stettiner Hütter am Eisjöchl eine größere Gruppe Jugendlicher begegnet, die 2 Stunden nach Dunkelwerden endlich oben ankamen und völlig abgekämpft waren. Das das kein Spaß war, sah man denen an. 

Also erst einmal geführt fahren.


----------



## trhaflhow (10. Dezember 2009)

eine frage ist was kannst du mit 15 finanziell

die meisten organisierten "erwachsenen" transalp sind für das "publikum mit geldbeutel-mit inhalt"


----------



## Junior-Race-RCW (10. Dezember 2009)

ich hab mir da was ausgedacht, dass ich von intersport-läden u. a. finanzielle unterstützung bekomme, da ich bereits im internet recherchiert habe, und ich da keinen gefunden habe, der jünger als 17jahre war und eine transalp mitgemacht hat.

wenn ihr andere informationen habt, oder einen kennt wäre ich euch dankbar für diese info 

PS: ich hab mal hochgerechnet und mich nicht überschätzt, ich denke so 35 bis 50 kilometer am tag wären okay und zwischen 6 und 8 tage sollte sie schon dauern, damit wir auch was davon haben.

ist eine transalp auch mit dem hardtail möglich, nur ich möchte es bergab ab und an auch richtig krachen lassen, was mit nem HT nicht so grad bestens funktioniert.


----------



## dubbel (10. Dezember 2009)

Junior-Race-RCW schrieb:


> ... da ich bereits im internet recherchiert habe, und ich da keinen gefunden habe, der jünger als 17jahre war und eine transalp mitgemacht hat.
> wenn ihr andere informationen habt, oder einen kennt wäre ich euch dankbar für diese info



http://www.google.de/search?sourcei...rlz=1T4GFRE_deDE321DE321&q=alpencross+kinder+


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (10. Dezember 2009)

Junior-Race-RCW schrieb:


> Wie genau geht denn eine GPS-Transalp, *so könnten wir uns alles passend einrichten, auch vom Wetter her.*



oh Klasse! Wenn ihr das passende Wetter per GPS einrichten könnt, dann gebt mir doch bitte eine Info. Diese "Dienstleistung" möchte ich auch kaufen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (10. Dezember 2009)

Servus!
Wissen wirst du es, wenn du einen Veranstalter anschreibst. Sende einem einfach ein Mail mit deiner Frage.

Ohne Aufsichtsperson wird da aber meiner Meinung nach nichts gehen. Wenn ich Guide wäre, würde ich dich schon alleine wegen dem Satz: "... anständig krachen lassen" nicht mitnehmen. Wenn's euch anständig zerlegt beim anständig krachenlassen fängt die Kacke an zu dampfen. Warum? Wieso? Weshalb? Wer? ... und überhaupt.

Tust mal lesen: http://www.bsj-miltenberg.de/Rechtsaspekte/Haftung.htm


----------



## Junior-Race-RCW (10. Dezember 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> oh Klasse! Wenn ihr das passende Wetter per GPS einrichten könnt, dann gebt mir doch bitte eine Info. Diese "Dienstleistung" möchte ich auch kaufen.


 

dann wär bei mir immer sonne angesagt, und wenn ich was wildes brauche dann strömender regen ....

sry falsch formuliert


----------



## Junior-Race-RCW (10. Dezember 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Wissen wirst du es, wenn du einen Veranstalter anschreibst. Sende einem einfach ein Mail mit deiner Frage.
> 
> Ohne Aufsichtsperson wird da aber meiner Meinung nach nichts gehen. Wenn ich Guide wäre, würde ich dich schon alleine wegen dem Satz: "... anständig krachen lassen" nicht mitnehmen. Wenn's euch anständig zerlegt beim anständig krachenlassen fängt die Kacke an zu dampfen. Warum? Wieso? Weshalb? Wer? ... und überhaupt.
> ...


 


Klar, ich mein damit meine igenen grenzen nicht überschreiten !!


----------



## racejo (10. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab meine erste Transalp zusammen mit meinem Vater gemacht, auch mit 15 Jahren.
Damals gabs in der Bike eine Transalp in der man verschiedene Streckenabschnitte kombinieren konnte. Das heißt: Es gab eine eher schwere und eine sehr leichte Transalp die die selben Etappenziele genutzt hat. 
Die Route ist auch im Buch "Traumtouren Transalp"; (Delius Klasing). Das Buch beinhaltet auch eine CD Rom, auf der die GPS Daten runterzuladen sind.
So konnten wir, wenn die Luft raus oder das Wetter schlecht war, auf die leichtere Route wechseln. Vor allem solltest du beachten, dass dir die Substanz hinten raus fehlen wird. So ein junger Körper macht einen Tag schwere Beanspruchung vlt. locker mit, nach drei vier Tagen merkst du aber wie dir die Kräfte schwinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior-Race-RCW (10. Dezember 2009)

racejo schrieb:


> Also ich hab meine erste Transalp zusammen mit meinem Vater gemacht, auch mit 15 Jahren.
> 
> 
> Nja, aber mein Vater oder Bruder ist nciht so am Radfahren interessiert, die fahren nur mit dem Rad zu Arbeit, deswegen mach ich die uahc mit nem Kumpel.
> ...


----------



## racejo (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich meinte das nicht so, dass du das mit deinem Vater machen solltest. 
Wenn du wirklich viel Zeit in die Planung investierst und Verantwortlich dir und deinem Partner gegenüber bist, halte ich dein Vorhaben für durchaus realisierbar. 
Am besten du schreibst die ganzen Guideunternehmen mal an, was sie zu Minderjährigen sagen. 
Wenn ihr die Tour selbst plant, dann solltet ihr wie gesagt noch einen finden. 

Beim German-A-Cup bin ich noch nie gestartet, war dieses Jahr in Kanada. Sonst fahre ich Marathons und CC Rennen in und um Hessen. Vlt. hat man sich da irgendwo mal gesehen


----------



## ]:-> (10. Dezember 2009)

racejo schrieb:


> Also ich hab meine erste Transalp zusammen mit meinem Vater gemacht, auch mit 15 Jahren.
> Damals gabs in der Bike eine Transalp in der man verschiedene Streckenabschnitte kombinieren konnte. Das heißt: Es gab eine eher schwere und eine sehr leichte Transalp die die selben Etappenziele genutzt hat.
> Die Route ist auch im Buch "Traumtouren Transalp"; (Delius Klasing). Das Buch beinhaltet auch eine CD Rom, auf der die GPS Daten runterzuladen sind.
> So konnten wir, wenn die Luft raus oder das Wetter schlecht war, auf die leichtere Route wechseln. Vor allem solltest du beachten, dass dir die Substanz hinten raus fehlen wird. So ein junger Körper macht einen Tag schwere Beanspruchung vlt. locker mit, nach drei vier Tagen merkst du aber wie dir die Kräfte schwinden.



Also der Text hätte jetzt von mir sein können.

Habe damals im Winter mit knapp 15 in der Mountain-Bike von der Via Claudia gelesen, die Route gibt es ja von sehr schwer bis sehr einfach in vielen Varianten. Mich dann hier im Forum angemeldet  und meinen Dad wochenlang bearbeitet bis er mitkam. 
Letztlich war es imho sehr gut, dass ein wirklich vertrauter dabei war, dem es letztlich nur darum geht dass man es zusammen mit mgl. viel Spass schafft und nicht an seine Gruppe denken muss oder an eine fix festgelegte Route. Er hatte die Karten, das Geld  und wir konnten übernachten wo wir eben wollten. Ich konnte einfach nur biken.
Wenn ich so zurück denke, war mit Abstand die größte Belastung der Rucksack. Den Deuter Trans Alpin fahre ich zwar heute immer noch, jedoch war damals meine Ausrüstung um einiges "billiger" und damit schwerer. Heute fahre ich nicht mehr mit 8kg durch die Gegend 

Ich würde dir zwei Dinge ans Herz legen:
1. Mach es, lass da mal nicht locker
2. mit einem Erwachsenen aus der Familie/dem Freundeskreis (du bist doch schon in einem Verein, wenn sich da mal keiner findet)


----------



## MATTESM (10. Dezember 2009)

Junior-Race-RCW schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe vor 2010 eine Transalp zu machen.
> 
> ...



schau mal auf die seite von Andi Neuhauser mountain-action.de  
Andi macht viel mit Jugendlichen, da kann die Transalp schnell mal nur die Einstiegsdroge sein und ehe Du Dich umschaust bist Du schon auf dem nächsten Trip in Nepal unterwegs... 

Andi hat die letzten Jahre immer auch Transalps, Transkorsika und ähnliche Scherze im Programm gehabt, noch steht da zum Sommer 2010 nicht viel drin, aber frag halt mal an... 

..m..


----------



## emvau (11. Dezember 2009)

alpenvereine machen das auch mit ihrer jugend. in münchen bin ich mir fast sicher, dass so etwas statt findet. falls die sektion in deiner stadt das nicht anbietet, ruf doch mal da an und frage nach, ob sie dich auch als mitglied einer anderen sektion mitnehmen würden.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du Berg-German-A-Cup mitfährst, wende dich doch mal an Frank Dörich vom MTB-Klub RheinBerg (ehemals KTT01). Du solltest ihn über die Kontaktdaten auf der Seite erreichen (wenn du ihn nicht eh kennst). Wir haben für ihn, seinen Freund und die 15-jährigen Söhne der beiden einen GPS-Alpencross organisiert. Auch die Söhne fahren Berg-German-A-Cup und du könntest dich vielleicht mit ihnen austauschen.
Grundsätzlich hätte ich als Vater Bedenken, dich allein auf einen Alpencross zu lassen, da ich weiß, was alles passieren kann und du offensichtlich wenig Erfahrung im Hochgebirge hast. 
Aber es muss ja nicht gleich ein Westalpencross sein ... Daher ist das absolut mindeste, was ich dir raten würde, ist im Vorfeld die Betreuung, Beratung und Einschätzung der Situation durch einen Alpencross-erfahrenen Mountainbiker. Weiterhin eine detaillierte Planung mit viel Pufferzeit an jedem Tag, die Auswahl einer "vielbefahrenen" Strecke wie z.B. der Via Claudia (um sich vielleicht von anderen Alpencrossern unterwegs Tipps und Hilfe zu holen) und fixe Unterkunftsbuchungen. 

Bei einem Veranstalter bist du sicher am besten aufgehoben und wenn ich mich nicht täusche, gibt es auch einen Veranstalter, der Transalps speziell für Kindergruppen macht. Wer das ist, weiß ich jetzt auch nicht. Aber da hilft ja googlen ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphillerer (11. Dezember 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> .
> Aber es muss ja nicht gleich ein *West*alpencross sein ...


 
 Wie meinen?
 Ist ein Alpencross in den östlichen Alpen (Nord/Süd) denn leichter?

Generell ist ein AC kein Flug zum Mond. Die viel zitierte "alpine Erfahrung von gestandenen Alpencrossern" wird häufig und gerne erst einmal als Profilierungs- und Totschlagsargument herangezogen. 

Das einzige Problem was ich hier sehe, ist die eventuell nicht vorhandene Selbstständigkeit von Jugendlichen.


----------



## emvau (11. Dezember 2009)

alpine gefahren hin oder her... (es gibt nun wirklich gefährlicheres als einen ganz gewöhlichen alpencross)...

als vater würde ich  bei einem 15jährigen definitiv dabei sein wollen (meiner ist erst drei ). umgekehrt würde ich auch nur ungern ich die bürde der verantwortung für den freund meines ja-auch-irgendwann-mal-15-jährigen-sohnes tragen wollen. also so eine vater-(oder-mutter)-sohn-veranstaltung würde ich in diesem alter als optimal empfinden.

falls das nicht geht, dann professionelle institutionen mit erfahrung. für die jugendlichen ist es wahrscheinlich auch motivierend mit gleichaltrigen zu fahren.


----------



## Uphillerer (11. Dezember 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> also so eine vater-(oder-mutter)-sohn-veranstaltung würde ich in diesem alter als optimal empfinden.
> 
> .


 
Sehe ich auch so. Leider haben halt viele Kids Eltern, die ihren Ar$ch nicht hochkriegen. Den umgekehrten Fall gibt es natürlich auch.


----------



## idworker (11. Dezember 2009)

ich hatte dieses Jahr einen 15 Jährigen dabei. Insgesamt waren wir zu 8. Er war mit Abtand der jüngste und ist super mitgefahren. Tagesetappen ca 65km / 1450hm. Eine geführte Tour bringt nicht das ERLEBNIS. Ich halte nichts davon. Den Vater miteinzupacken wäre eine Idee. Nächstes Jahr fahre ich mit meiner Tocher, dann auch 15, einen AlpenX. Ride on.....


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. Dezember 2009)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Wie meinen?
> Ist ein Alpencross in den östlichen Alpen (Nord/Süd) denn leichter?
> ...


Von "Leichtigkeit" habe ich in diesem Zusammenhang nichts geschrieben ... Vielleicht hilft einfach nur lesen und weniger interpretieren? 


Uphillerer schrieb:


> ... Generell ist ein AC kein Flug zum Mond. Die viel zitierte "alpine Erfahrung von gestandenen Alpencrossern" wird häufig und gerne erst einmal als Profilierungs- und Totschlagsargument herangezogen.
> ...


Schon klar. Aber die ""alpine Erfahrung" eines verantwortungsbewussten "gestandenen Alpencrossers" könnte einem unerfahrenen 15-Jährigen möglicherweise bei der Umsetzung helfen. Oder meinst du nicht?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Uphillerer (11. Dezember 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Von "Leichtigkeit" habe ich in diesem Zusammenhang nichts geschrieben ... Vielleicht hilft einfach nur lesen und weniger interpretieren?


 
Da hapert es bei mir aber. Deswegen nur für mich Dummerchen: wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen West- und Ost-Alpencross? Ich selbst habe jedenfalls keinen feststellen können.


----------



## emvau (11. Dezember 2009)

nicht streiten, männer! 

wir wollen dem junior-racer doch nur ein paar tipps liefern, wie er sein vorhaben umsetzen kann, oder? is' doch toll, dass er das machen möchte. ein alpencross ist eine tolle unternehmung und auch für einen 15-jährigen ohne eltern wird es da doch eine verantwortungsvolle möglichkeit geben, nicht?


----------



## Tobsn (11. Dezember 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> nicht streiten, männer! ...


Ach die streiten doch nicht. 
Uphiller will nur provozieren, wie gewöhnlich.


----------



## Biking_Flow (11. Dezember 2009)

Junior-Race-RCW schrieb:


> ich hab mir da was ausgedacht, dass ich von intersport-läden u. a. finanzielle unterstützung bekomme, da ich bereits im internet recherchiert habe, und ich da keinen gefunden habe, der jünger als 17jahre war und eine transalp mitgemacht hat.



Also dass noch niemand jünger als 17 Jahre war, halt ich für ziemilch unwahrscheinlich... z.B. meinereiner war bei der ersten "transalp" die ich gemacht habe, 16 Jahre alt. Und es gibts sicher einige andere Leute in dem Alter.

Jedenfalls, wenn du einen Transalp fahren willst, würd ich mir die Formulierung "richtig krachen lassen" nochmal bißerl überlegen, denn es ist weder dir gedient wenn du dir den schädel einschlägst, noch der Natur und unserem Image, wenn du z.B. vom Pfunderer Joch "runterkrachst".

Also nichts für ungut...
Falls dus machst, wünsch ich aber trotzdem viel Spaß...


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde mal beim Alpenverein nachfragen. Da gibt es immer eine Bike-Abteilung und ne Jugendabteilung in jeder Sektion.

Das heißt eine geführte Tour wäre dann auch nicht so teuer.
Ich bin selber im Alpenverein und die Leute sind dort sehr nett und echt für alles aufgeschlossen.

Von der Kondition seit ihr für nen normalen Alpen-X gut dabei 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauryce (11. Dezember 2009)

Also ich würde ja auch gerne nächstes Jahr eine geführte Transalp machen, ich bin dann 16.
Geführt, weil ich dann kaum Alpenerfahrung mitbringe(mitm Bike gar nicht)
und weil sonst keiner mitkommt, den ich kenne, da meine Mutter eher wandert, mein Vater den Arsch nicht hochkriegt und Bekannte/Freunde, die das machen würden, kenne ich nicht.

Allerdings hab ich Bekannte, die das schon gemacht haben und mich beraten können, mal sehen was die sagen.
Als Veranstalter hab ich bisher www.Bergschule.at gefunden(auch recht "moderate" Route) und www.Alpin-Bike.com gefunde, die mich mit 16 mitnähmen.


----------



## Ede (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Junior-Race-RCW!

Geh' doch erst einmal den einfachen Weg, setzte ein Suchanzeige in eure Vereinszeitschrift ("Renner" oder wie heißt die genau?). 

Ggf. Flyer in die Werkstatt beim Bernd Regenhardt hängen.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass bei diesen vielen Mitgliedern nicht jemand für 2010 ähnliches plant....

Wenn nicht --> selbst planen.

Schick mir eine PM falls Du die Stanciu CD oder ähnliches geliehen haben möchtest, können uns auch gerne in Arzheim treffen um offene Fragen zu beantworten.

Gruß
Ede


----------



## Jurek (14. Dezember 2009)

Hi un Servus,
wie ich hier seh  will einer ne transalp machen, da kann ich nur sagen : MACH ES !!!

Ich hab dieses Jahr mit 14, wie hier im Thread schon mal erwähnt mim andi Neuhauser
(extrem lässiger typ) von mountain-action.de, nen alpencross gemacht.
8Tage+15.000Höhenmeter+ca. 430KM+Begleit-VW-Bus+7andere zwischen 14und18+
Gabi(fürs leibliche wohl, wie kochen zustandig)

Übernachtet wurde nur einmal in einer hütte, sonst auf campingplätzen oder lift-parkplätzen.
die tour orientierte sich am bekannten glacier-express. allerdings ging die tour von
oberstdorf bis zum gardasee. dort wurde dann zwei tage gefeiert, gechillt und haufenweise pizza und eis verschlungen.

war ein super erlebnis!!!!!!

Allerdings macht der andi meines wissens nach nur alle zwei jahre nen alpencross.
also erst wieder 2011.Leider

Mfg klaus


( Etappe mit meisten hm war  2800hm und irgendwas mit 80km.)


----------



## emvau (14. Dezember 2009)

hallo klaus,
das ist ja schon ein ausgewachsener transalp und das mit 14. respekt!

kannst du noch sagen, was das gekostet hat und wie ihr euch dafür "qualifiziert" habt. gab es da eine kennenlernaktion? schließlich muss man auch darauf achten, dass alle derart leistungsfähig sind.


----------



## Jurek (14. Dezember 2009)

ich kannt mountainaction.de und damit den andi neuhauser von einem freeride camp in hindelang was ich letztes jahr besucht habe.
vor dem alpencross hat der andi mit allen mitfahrenden und deren eltern intensiv geredet  und somit festgestellt ob sie ,,taugen" !?!?
(2 kamen sogar aus hamburg, so war ein allgemeines vorttreffen nicht mÃ¶glich.) 
viele von den mitfahrenden fahren aber schon lange mtb oder machem triathlon.
einer fuhr mit, dessen race-team u.a. von schmolke ,,gesponsert" wird.

ich fahre keine rennen o.Ã¤., trainiere nur fÃ¼r mich selbst deswegen habe
ich, da ich im allgÃ¤u wohne, und der andi in kempten, mit ihm eine kleine 
halbtagestour mit irgendwas mit 1000 hm gemacht. da hat er sich dann ein bild von mir gemacht.
Kosten:480â¬     +   Essen(es wurde immer mit campingkocher gekocht, auÃer am gardasee selbst oder auf dem oben genannten hÃ¼ttenaufenthalt)+evtl. Reperaturen (ca.200â¬)


----------



## Julzius (15. Dezember 2009)

servus di wadln,
@junior race.... wenns keine anbieter machen dann mach ne transalp auf jedenfall zu dritt.. wenn einen fezt macht es die sache sehr viel einfacher hilfe zu holen etc.
@mauryce.... hab meine erste transalp auch mit 15 gmacht und fah dann wohl nächstes jahr (also 16) nen ost-westcross (salzburg-nizza) --- sprich: mach aufjedenfall nen alpencross...(wie man soschön sagt "der mythos lebt" wenn du keinen findest dann frag echt mal bei dav nach.. auf der seite vom jdav gibts sogar so ne tour.. wenn du dann 16 bist kannst da auch schon mitfahren..
(http://www.jdav.de/Kurse/Jugendkursprogramm.html?kursid=34)

sers,

julius


----------



## Jurek (16. Dezember 2009)

Hi Julzius,
ich hab in der neuen bike auch was von der geilen tour salzbur-nizza  von mtb-fahrtwind.de gelesen
43.000Hm in 24 etapepen klingt echt verlocken. weißt du ob da 15jährige mitdürfen oder machst du die tour über nen anderen anbieter oder gar organisierst du es dir selbst ?!?!?


----------



## Julzius (16. Dezember 2009)

hi jurek,
hab zwar noch nie eine geführte tour gemacht, deswegen kann ichs eigendlich net so gut beurteilen, aber ich find halt, dass ein gewisser reiz in der planung der tour liegt.. besonders bei 24 tagen. Deswegen wird die Tour ungeführt gefahren.

Julius


----------



## Julzius (16. Dezember 2009)

edit: du meinst sicher fahrtwind.de, oder macht go-alps das gleiche? wenn ja, kannste mir bitte den link schicken? danke

julius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jurek (16. Dezember 2009)

oh ja ich meine natürlich mtb-fahrtwind.de
bin durcheinandergekommen, ändere es auchs chnell in meiner letzten frage.


----------



## Julzius (16. Dezember 2009)

nix problemo


----------



## transalbi (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe 2002 einen damals 15-jährigen dabei gehabt. Der wollte das unbedingt und ich kannte ihn gut. Hab vorher einige Touren mit ihm gemacht. War kein Problem.
Tourbericht hier:
http://www.transalp.info/2002/transalp/index.php

Albi


----------



## Jurek (17. Dezember 2009)

Naja, die tour is ja auchnich so anspruchsvoll,
was höhenmeter oder die höchsten berge angeht.
bei meinem alpen-x war als schmankerl das madritschjoch mit 3123m dabei.

aber weß i.wer ob ich (15) auch bei salzburg-nizza (43.000hm   1500km)  mitfahren dürfte ????


----------



## Julzius (17. Dezember 2009)

einfach mal fahrtwind anschreiben.. die werdens dir sicherlich sagen...

julius


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (18. Dezember 2009)

lass dich nicht abschrecken... wenn du das konditionell packst 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (25. Dezember 2009)

hi,
Ich bin jetzt auch grad 14 geworden, und für die Sommerferien ist jetzt auch schon ein alpencros geplant.... Ich fahr auch mit nem freund, aber es ist noch ein arbeitskollege von meinem vater dabei, da die geführten touren sehr teuer sind, und der erwachsene schon 5 alpencross' gemacht hat. Du kannst ja mal freunde (also auch erwachsene) fragen, da findet sich mit sicherheit noch einer... Ich hba letztens erst gemarkt dass einer meiner besten freunde den ich schon seit fast 10 jahren kenne, auch einen alpencross machen will, obwohl ich dachte der ist son stubenhocker...

lg
niki


----------



## Julzius (1. Januar 2010)

@ player: wo fahrts ihr lang auf eurer transalp?


----------



## player599 (1. Januar 2010)

ist noch nicht so ganz sicher, ich selber such die rute nicht aus...aber es wird wahrscheinlich von garmisch nach riva oder genauer nach navene gehen..


----------



## don_valle (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
geile Sache, dass hier so viele nen alpencross machen wollen. Ich bin auch 15 und hab mich mit nem Kumpel schon bei nem alpencross mit dem DAV angemeldet!!! Hier der Link:  http://www.jdav.de/Kurse/Jugendkursprogramm/  Es ist nur so, dass der ab 16 ist(im sommer bin ich 16) und dass bis jetzt nur mein Kumpel und ich daran teilnehmnen. Also meldet euch alle an!!! Die machen den Alpencross halt nur mit 5 Leuten. Grüße Vale


----------



## don_valle (17. Februar 2010)

Jurek schrieb:


> Hi Julzius,
> ich hab in der neuen bike auch was von der geilen tour salzbur-nizza  von mtb-fahrtwind.de gelesen
> 43.000Hm in 24 etapepen klingt echt verlocken. weißt du ob da 15jährige mitdürfen oder machst du die tour über nen anderen anbieter oder gar organisierst du es dir selbst ?!?!?



ich hab bei denen mal angefragt. die nehmen auch jugendliche mit. Da kriegst sogar noch 5 prozent rabatt


----------



## johnny blaze (18. Februar 2010)

Junior-Race-RCW schrieb:


> ich hab mir da was ausgedacht, dass ich von intersport-läden u. a. finanzielle unterstützung bekomme, da ich bereits im internet recherchiert habe, und ich da keinen gefunden habe, der jünger als 17jahre war und eine transalp mitgemacht hat.



na das ist ja allein hier im thread schon mehrfach widerlegt 

aber ist ja egal, solange die von intersport das nicht so genau wissen.

würde mich aber mal interessieren. Hast du da schon  was in die Wege geleitet und Zusagen von Intersport?
Oder ist das nur so ne Idee von Dir?

ich stell mir das nicht einfach vor, nen Sponsor für ne Transalp zu finden..


----------



## tintinMUC (18. Februar 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Da hapert es bei mir aber. Deswegen nur für mich Dummerchen: wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen West- und Ost-Alpencross? Ich selbst habe jedenfalls keinen feststellen können.


..also wenn ich SIT's Ausfuehrungen richtig interpretiere, spielt er eher auf die Tatsache an, dass die West-Alpen z.T. menschenleer sind und deswegen fuer eine Gruppe 15-jaehriger eher ein Risiko darstellen, als wenn du durch die Dolomiten radelst wo an jeder Ecke eine Huette und 500m weiter ein Dorf mit Menschen sind... richtig?

Also ich hab (noch) keinen 15-jaehrigen Sohn, aber ich wuerd mir wuenschen, dass er wenn er mal so alt ist, die Lust drauf hat sowas zu machen. Natuerlich eine Route, die der Kondition und der (alpinen) Erfahrung entspricht ... aber wieso nicht zusammen mit aehnlich gepolten Gleichaltrigen?? Ist doch besser als Komasaufen - oder? Wenn er dann noch Bock hat den bis dahin ergrauten Papa mitzunehmen und ich dann noch die Paesse raufkomm, bin ich natuerlich gern dabei .. aber wenn nicht soll er doch alleine fahren


----------



## don_valle (19. Februar 2010)

@Mauryce Meld Dich doch auch beim JDAV an, die sind da wirklich in Ordnung. Ich hab mich da auch schon angemeldet, die Tour ist auch nicht ZU anspruchsvoll! Die  machen dieses Jahr einen Transalp. Du solltest dich aber jetzt dann anmelden, dass der Kurs auch zustande kommt, weils noch nicht sicher ist. hier der link: http://www.jdav.de/Kurse/Jugendkursprogramm/ 
Grüße Valentin


----------



## fdheidkamp (11. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwo bin ich im Thread genannt worden danke dafür Stefan.

Mein eigener erster Alpencross , ich bin 45 Jahre, wurde von Sportsinteam mit Gepäcktransport organisiert, ohne Guide aber mit GPS Daten und Roadbook, und mit 4 anderen Erwachsenen war neben einem 15 jährigen auch mein Sohn mit 13 dabei, 3 Monate bevor er 14 wurde.

11000 Hm mit 420 km, für einen technisch versierten Mountainbiker, der auch mal ein paar CC Renne gefahren ist kein großes Problem. 

Betreut werden müssen die Kids nur in Bezug Timing Nahrungsaufnahme, bevor Sie unterzuckert vom Bike fallen.

Letztes Jahr, also da war er 14 kurz vor 15 Haben wir einen verschärften Dolomitencross eigens organisiert und auch ohne Gepäcktransport, auch kein Problem, 13000 Hm mit 430 km.

Wenn ein Elternteil dabei ist wäre schon prima sagte meine Erfahrung. 

Das Foto auf unserer Homepage http://www.mtbrb.de ist vom ersten Cross in den Brentadolomiten und mein Sohn steht da mit roter Jacke vor dem Massiv. 

Gruß Frank

Gruß Frank


----------



## Schnuffi78 (11. August 2010)

Junior-Race-RCW schrieb:


> Sollte es ein 120mm oder ein 140mm Fully sein ?


 

Warum Fully? Ich kenne genügend Leute, die haben eine Transalp mit einem HT + Starrgabel gemacht. Mit entsprechender FT geht das alles....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior-Race-RCW (11. August 2010)

ZU spät, ich kam Montagabend wieder, war der Hammer.

Am Start war ich mit nem gestellten Rad von Rose Versand (Rose Granite Chief 6) 

Nächstes Jahr wird es mit dem HT gemacht


----------

